# Keeping tortoises together?



## rustie (Dec 25, 2011)

Hello, fellow members! I just joined and have a very important question! 

My cousin is currently keeping a fully grown male Russian Tortoise (he's siz years old, apparently.) together with a 3 or so month old Sulcata. Is this safe? I talked her in to letting me take her female Russian tortoise which was living in a smaller habitat, but she won't let either of the other two come home with me. 

My main concern is the safety of the young Sulcata. I haven't seen her Russian have any problems with dogs etc, but I also haven't seen him interact with the Sulcata. 

I'm in the process of purchasing materials to make a wooden tortoise table with her also. Can the two (Russian and Sulcata) be kept together at all? I would obviously push her to put the Sulcata in a much larger table once she/he gets to that point growth-wise, but it is alright for them to live together for now?


Also, the female that she let me have has an over-grown beak. I think she purchased her off Craigslist. is there a way I can trim her beak myself or is it strictly a veterinary procedure? I've read up on as many care sheets as I can and think I am ready to take this little girl on.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi rustie:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

Is "Rustie" your name or just a username? May we know where you are?

I am a firm believer of not mixing species! In your situation, the main reason I wouldn't do it is because Russian tortoises (Testudo horsfieldii) are notoriously "dirty", meaning the come into our country in such poor conditions, piled up on one another and many, many in a bin, that they are usually pretty parasite-ridden and sometimes ill. But my main reason for not mixing species is because of the micro-organisms that each species has evolved with. When they come into contact with a different species of tortoise they might become sick or even die from it.

If you've never had a tortoise before, I would suggest that you allow a vet to trim the beak the first time, while you watch and learn.


----------



## rustie (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Yvonne, 

I am from California, near the Sierra Nevada Mountains. I use Rustie on the internet and tend to not give out my personal information. Ninja-esque, I know, but when one has their identity stolen, they change their ways! 

Hmmm...Do you have any suggestions on how to separate them? Meaning how to talk some sense into my cousin?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Laura (Dec 25, 2011)

welcome...
you can have your cousin join here and read... or read some stuff yourself and print out inportant info..
Also.. the care for a hatchling sulcata is different then a adult russian. Male russians can be aggressive and Bully the baby,
not sure what you meant about the dog... are dogs allowed to be with the tortoises? that is a Big No No...
Does your cousin live near the Sierras as well? What are the plans when the sulcata gets so big it has to live outside and be heated all winter? 
I live down the hill in the foothills.. and it can be a bit challenging..


----------



## rustie (Dec 25, 2011)

She lives in the L.A. area. I'll be visiting in a week or so and I'm half tempted to try to get her to let me have both if she hasn't made any changes since I was there last month. I set her up with the materials, it's just whether or not she DID anything. 

I know of Felice over at www.turtlebunker.com and I was thinking I could ask if she might have room. Or if I could find a responsible owner on here. 

Honestly, I would love to keep the Sulcata. My father has always wanted a larger tortoise. One of our neighbors owns a 70 pound male Sulcata and he was very interested in the outdoor enclosure that they had set up. We met him when he brought Mondo out at a barbeque. I've been browsing through habitat photos/care sheets and I might see what he thinks about keeping the baby Sulcata as our own. 

Worst comes to worst, i don't think a pair (well, not pair, but you get the idea.) of Russians shouldn't be that difficult to rehome to someone responsible. She is obviously NOT being responsible. I shall see if she has made use of the materials I bought her.


----------



## rustie (Dec 25, 2011)

After reading up even more via this: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-How-To-Raise-Sulcata-Hatchlings-and-Babies#axzz1boGr77P7

It all seems a bit terrifying. Definitely MUCH to think about. MUCH MUCH x6 to think about...


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Dec 25, 2011)

Yvonne is so right! I know many people who do mix their species and haven't had any issues, but I would never do it. I love mine too much to risk them getting something. To add to what Yvonne said about Russians, the CTTC president told me that Russians are especially known for carrying the Herpes virus and should never be mixed with other species. Good luck with your cousin!


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 26, 2011)

welcome


----------



## tortoises101 (Dec 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 
I would never mix species. Like Yvonne said, the micro-organisms living on each tortoise makes cross-contamination a real possibility. This is true even for CB species.


----------

